# Colson Tandem



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 3, 2016)

I came across this on ebay and just wondering a value and what it would take to get riding again.  Besides seats and tires.  It has some extra parts welded on and missing a few pieces.  From what ive read the steering parts seem to be the hardest to find, so hoping those are intact.  Thank you for any information.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=141916067691


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 4, 2016)

Here this may be of some help.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 4, 2016)

tanksalot said:


> Here this may be of some help.



To me, this is the classiest tandem bike built.....wish I had one!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 4, 2016)

Is the front fork correct?  Maybe they added the extra bracing in the rear because of the repair and seat tube?  Would removing the extra piece on the step through side cause more harm than good?


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 4, 2016)

I've seen a earlier different version Colson Tandem frame with that fork  . 
The bike that was listed could be the in between year ?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 4, 2016)

Here is a pic of Nick ,one of the SKIDKINGS with his pal Smiley on a ride .This gets quite the looks and is a hit with the chicks!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 5, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Here is a pic of Nick ,one of the SKIDKINGS with his pal Smiley on a ride...



Smiley's just a little creepy.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 5, 2016)

But Smiley has great ankle flex ability .


----------



## Boris (Mar 5, 2016)

.......................................


----------



## Puruconm (Mar 5, 2016)

Well I'm going to take this opportunity to show my  1939 Colson restoration
which I finally finish couple weeks ago .BEFORE&AFTER


----------



## tech549 (Mar 5, 2016)

this one has been for sale for a few months,albany n.y.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## tech549 (Mar 5, 2016)

tech549 said:


> [/Qasking 500.hundred obo


----------



## Boris (Mar 5, 2016)

noberto54 - That's one of the most beautiful revivals I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 5, 2016)

norberto54 said:


> Well I'm going to take this opportunity to show my  1939 Colson restoration
> which I finally finish couple weeks ago .BEFORE&AFTER
> 
> View attachment 292196
> ...



Whoa!  That's one nice double seater, dude!  Awesome!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 6, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Smiley's just a little creepy.



this is where retired manikins from Nordstroms dept. stores end up.......


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 12, 2016)

Heading out tomorrow for a 4 1/2 hour round trip ride to pick this up.  Going to have to start looking for a set of fenders.  Only need one chaingaurd.  Opinions on what else is original? Also what would it take to repair the seat post area on the rear, and is it worth it?


----------



## 450redrider (Jan 13, 2020)

I purchasing this tandem a few years ago and after a lot of cutting, welding and brazing, I ended up replacing the front and back halves 







Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

